# iOS 8.3 sur ipad air quelle place ?



## ecosmeri (17 Avril 2015)

bonjour 
ayant un ipad air 16G je souhaite le passer sur iOS 8.3 mais avant je souhaiterai savoir quelle place prend le système (est ce plus que la version précédente?) ?
car j'en ai marre de le voir amputé de 500MO voir 1 GO à chaque mise à jour


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

Et bien tu fais comme si tu aller lancer la MAJ et tu regardes le poids qui y est inscrit


----------



## ecosmeri (17 Avril 2015)

une fois installée je parle


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

1476.36 Mo d'après 01 net


----------



## ecosmeri (17 Avril 2015)

et c'est plus que la précédente ? car mon ipad air 16G m'affiche une capacité de 12GO en 8.2 donc le système prend plus que 3GO


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

alors IOS 8.2 pesait 300 Mo


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

alors IOS 8.2 pesait 300 Mo 

ERRATUM : IOS 8.3 pèse 285 Mo désolé j'avais mal lu


----------



## city1 (17 Avril 2015)

alors IOS 8.2 pesait 300 Mo 

ERRATUM : IOS 8.3 pèse 285 Mo désolé j'avais mal lu


----------



## ecosmeri (18 Avril 2015)

je crois que tu n'a pas compris la question que je posais, donc je recommence

quelle est la place que prend le système IOS8.3 une fois installé (pas le téléchargement de la mise à jour ou le nombre nécessaire de place pour pouvoir faire la mise à jour) et est ce que ca représente plus de place que IOS8.2?


----------



## USB09 (19 Avril 2015)

Il est judicieux de réinitialiser de temps à autre.


----------



## ecosmeri (19 Avril 2015)

USB09 a dit:


> Il est judicieux de réinitialiser de temps à autre.




Et sinon personne ne peut repondre a la question posée?


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2015)

@ecosmeri, la réponse tu l'auras comme ça:
1 - Faire une sauvegarde de ton iPad dans iTunes après avoir connecté ton iPad à ton ordinateur.
2 - Sur l'iPad, aller dans Réglages / Général / Réinitialisation puis choisir "Effacer contenu et réglages". 
     Ton iPad va se réinitialiser comme s'il sortait d'usine.
Il ne restera plus que de le configurer comme un nouvel ipad. À la fin de configuration, appui sur l'app réglages/général/informations, il suffira de soustraire le chiffe en face de "disponible" à celui de "capacité".
Et tu auras la capacité de stockage que prend ios avec l'apps installées d'office sur la tablette.
Après il ne te restera plus que de restaurer la sauvegarde de ton ipad pour retrouver tes données, tes apps de tablette ainsi que une nette amélioration du stockage disponible dans ton ipad.
Ce n'est ce que proposé @USB09...


----------



## ecosmeri (19 Avril 2015)

Merci mais encore une fois ca ne reponds pas a ma question. Est ce que ios8.3 prend plus de place que ios8.2? J'ai l'impression de parler chinois

Je precise que je n'ai pas installer ios8.3 pour le moment

Et dans la valeur capacité ios est deja integré dedans puisque dans mon cas il me reste 12g en capcité et 4go en espace disponible ( avec mes données)


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2015)

@ecosmeri, je ne sais pas mais ce que je peux te dire c'est en faisant une simple mise à jour de la tablette à partir d'itunes. Celle-ci a nettoyé la mémoire "other" et l'ipad a retrouvé plus stockage utilisable.


----------

